# FX 8150 CPU  Problem



## Arnab (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello, 

There has been always lag occuring while i am doing medium memory oriented works. This problems had never taken place on the past, just started few days back and I still cant find the reason . 
This is the memory graphy

 

As soon as I start my computer  within 5 min the graph starts like this and continues. I used to do tremendous amount of multitasking but never faced any problem like this before. I used to open Lightrrom along with Photoshop and music player all at a time , but now whever i am trying to do this its saying out of memory sometime and sometime getting closed automatically. Games are starting slow too.

Please let me know if any one have solution fo this. 

I HAVE 8GB 1600 Mhz Ram. 


Thanks in Advance


----------



## vickybat (Jan 4, 2013)

^^ Scan your system to see if it contains worms and other malicious programs running in the background. They tend to use memory all the time whilst running in the background.
Use spybot and your primary updated anti-virus. I would recommend the free edition of avast for a start. Do this and report back here mate.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2013)

seems like some activity going behind the scenes..


----------



## Minion (Jan 4, 2013)

Scan your system with MalwareByte Antimalware.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2013)

Perform a boot time scan of whole system.


----------



## Skud (Jan 4, 2013)

Screenshot of Task Manager (processes tab) please. Check show processes for all users.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 9, 2013)

SEE AND PLEASE HELP ME OUT.

I am a heavy multitasker. I do heavy multimedia works and my interent is always on on back.

Thanks


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 9, 2013)

umm..try without Chrome?
seems like something is eating away cpu cycles


----------



## Arnab (Jan 10, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> umm..try without Chrome?
> seems like something is eating away cpu cycles



So What  to DO? This is giving a lot of trouble, sometime its telling "Out Of Memory"!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 10, 2013)

pretty hard to tell...one of the solution would be a full format of the OS..
also...r u sure yer not running out of mem? PS and lightroom takes up a ridiculous amount of ram...


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

Time for a full virus scan..


----------



## Arnab (Jan 10, 2013)

> pretty hard to tell...one of the solution would be a full format of the OS..
> also...r u sure yer not running out of mem? PS and lightroom takes up a ridiculous amount of ram...


I am 100% sure that none of them is running on background. What to do now? 




d6bmg said:


> Time for a full virus scan..



Already did with my Microsoft Security Essential, Any Other Antivirus you want me to use?

Please help someone!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Try bitdefender 2013. It has an option to scan without going into OS. Do a full scan and post results here.microsoft security essentials is not good according to different test labs. Better stay away with them.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 10, 2013)

so, your perfectly working system develops "lag", which you promptly attribute to your CPU.... genius. just genius.

did it not occur to you that clicking on the "free video chat with respectable ladies" banner may install viruses in your PC?

download and run : hijack this.
make a logfile and upload.

download and run : process monitor.
post screenshots. the default windows proc manager is almost useless witout enabling extra columns. i suggest you turn on these columns :
1. cpu time (shows how much "time" each process is using, very useful)
2. page faults
3. threads
4. image path name


----------



## vickybat (Jan 10, 2013)

Arnab said:


> I am 100% sure that none of them is running on background. What to do now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you use spybot like i had said? Try that and also use process monitor like doomgiver had said.
This is definitely a virus. Not a hardware malfunction for sure.

You should also try avast, atleast the free edition.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 10, 2013)

Or Download trial version of Quick Heal or Bitdefender and make a '*Boot Scan*' of you system. That will completely eliminate any type of virus in your whole PC. 

Yes, even avast! free version has the option of boot scan. Try that. But Quick Heal or BD would be better option.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 10, 2013)

@doomgiver


----------



## Arnab (Jan 11, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> so, your perfectly working system develops "lag", which you promptly attribute to your CPU.... genius. just genius.
> 
> did it not occur to you that clicking on the "free video chat with respectable ladies" banner may install viruses in your PC?
> 
> ...



I have overlooked your tone anyway. 
Ya, I see how much is my CPU being captured on the graph and that i made a assumption. 

Ya , Virus may have been installed but I am using a 64bit system so the chances are less. Anyay, I am doing waht you have said.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Already did with my Microsoft Security Essential, Any Other Antivirus you want me to use?
> 
> Please help someone!



Not a god anti-virus.
Install, process-hacker and see what process(es) is/are eating up CPU cycles.

Then google for more info.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Ya , Virus may have been installed but I am using a 64bit system so the chances are less. Anyay, I am doing waht you have said.



umm... virus has any relation with the x86-x64 achitechture??


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 12, 2013)

viruses have to be architechture-independent.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 12, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> so, your perfectly working system develops "lag", which you promptly attribute to your CPU.... genius. just genius.
> 
> did it not occur to you that clicking on the "free video chat with respectable ladies" banner may install viruses in your PC?
> 
> ...



Here is a image of Process Monitor. See and  tell Please Doomgiver







vickybat said:


> Did you use spybot like i had said? Try that and also use process monitor like doomgiver had said.
> This is definitely a virus. Not a hardware malfunction for sure.
> 
> You should also try avast, atleast the free edition.



I UPLOADED the image see and tell please. 

Ya, i downloaded Bitdefender and now starting the boot scan.


HERE IS THE LOG FILE - *www.filesnack.com/files/cz1301z6


----------



## Bhav (Jan 12, 2013)

try combo fix if it was a virus issue then it will get solved by this or try to uninstall chrome and see any defense


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 12, 2013)

update after completing the boot scan.


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2013)

some virus/malicious contets are hard to remove even using boot scanner coz they depends on the OS to run the scan - so in such situation using a AV rescue disc is recommended as it boots and scans the pc using it own linux based OS - and AVG, Avira ( some other AV manufacturers may be ) provides the latest version of such rescue disc.

BTW, Op shoud unistall all the fancy apps that comes with the mobo specially the AICharger Plus which may have updated itself and creating all this issue - generally using these bloatwares are never needed


----------



## Arnab (Jan 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> some virus/malicious contets are hard to remove even using boot scanner coz they depends on the OS to run the scan - so in such situation using a AV rescue disc is recommended as it boots and scans the pc using it own linux based OS - and AVG, Avira ( some other AV manufacturers may be ) provides the latest version of such rescue disc.
> 
> BTW, Op shoud unistall all the fancy apps that comes with the mobo specially the AICharger Plus which may have updated itself and creating all this issue - generally using these bloatwares are never needed



Thanks. 

Look, I just have cleared around 296 threats using Bitdefender 13 , within Boot Sector Scan and now the Graph is low but still fluctuating. 

Should I Format my windows Drive now ?


----------



## Bhav (Jan 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Look, I just have cleared around 296 threats using Bitdefender 13 , within Boot Sector Scan and now the Graph is low but still fluctuating.
> 
> Should I Format my windows Drive now ?



have u try combofix


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Look, I just have cleared around 296 threats using Bitdefender 13 , within Boot Sector Scan and now the Graph is low but still fluctuating.
> 
> Should I Format my windows Drive now ?


your computer may have more virus hidden on your pc.
if the system still slows down, then you may format it. Always install good antivirus like bitdefender just after formatting it(before installing any other software).If the problem still persists then your hard disk may be failing(very little chance).
Report back after formatting.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2013)

if you have a seperate partition for OS only [should have it, incase you dont], then just format and clean install OS. then deep scan other partitions.

use a good antivirus. I use KIS 2012. Its excellent.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Look, I just have cleared around 296 threats using Bitdefender 13 , within Boot Sector Scan and now the Graph is low but still fluctuating.
> 
> Should I Format my windows Drive now ?



if you have 2 or more partitions you better scan them using an Av rescue disc and when the scan clears out all the virus/malwares from all of the partitions don't just boot into windows - boot the pc using windows install disc and install the OS.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you have 2 or more partitions you better scan them using an Av rescue disc and when the scan clears out all the virus/malwares from all of the partitions don't just boot into windows - boot the pc using windows install disc and install the OS.






When I am trying to boot up in Rescue mode, the  screen is getting black and my processor is speeding up so cant scan those other drives, what to do?

Currently, I have installed KIS 13 and I have no issues now as i can see. Boot scan has been done , other drive root scan done. Anything else ? 

*But I am having another type of problem, which I dont think is Virus related. 

While Working on Lightroom, pshop my cpu temperature risisng up to 65 C and its prompting me . Whenever its reaching 70 the total SYSTEM got shutted down. 

What do you think I should do? I didnt OC anything.*


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ Rescue Mode ? of windows or some Antivirus CD ? if of some AV try a different one .. sometime these linux distro based AV rescue CD can't detect proper screen resolution hence black screen.

ANyway, coming to the shutdown issue it's clearly indicating your cpu is overheating .. there could be several reason like fan speed, improper mounting of HSF tec. - try to remount the cpu HSF properly using some good TiM or better would be if you a after market cooler.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ Rescue Mode ? of windows or some Antivirus CD ? if of some AV try a different one .. sometime these linux distro based AV rescue CD can't detect proper screen resolution hence black screen.
> 
> ANyway, *coming to the shutdown issue it's clearly indicating your cpu is overheating .. there could be several reason like fan speed, improper mounting of HSF tec. - try to remount the cpu HSF properly using some good TiM or better would be if you a after market cooler.*



the stock cooler/TIM is enough for maintaining good temps in normal loads, and in winter low ambient temps help too. dont go in for a aftermarket cooler just yet. sort out the problem first. check the mounting and the TIM. sometimes there is too little TIM on the die and heat transfer isnt too good. also check air flow inside cabby. 

incase mounting was faulty, remount, using new TIM if possible. if problem persists, go for service.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ Rescue Mode ? of windows or some Antivirus CD ? if of some AV try a different one .. sometime these linux distro based AV rescue CD can't detect proper screen resolution hence black screen.
> 
> ANyway, coming to the shutdown issue it's clearly indicating your cpu is overheating .. there could be several reason like fan speed, improper mounting of HSF tec. - try to remount the cpu HSF properly using some good TiM or better would be if you a after market cooler.






> the stock cooler/TIM is enough for maintaining good temps in normal loads, and in winter low ambient temps help too. dont go in for a aftermarket cooler just yet. sort out the problem first. check the mounting and the TIM. sometimes there is too little TIM on the die and heat transfer isnt too good. also check air flow inside cabby.
> 
> incase mounting was faulty, remount, using new TIM if possible. if problem persists, go for service.



Look , For now I have cleard dust from the TMI , cleared up Dusts from HSF - Quite good now . CPU TEMP IS OK. 

But do you think i should go for a good Coolling system for my PROCESSOR ?


----------



## digitfan (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you still have the problem?
From your problem it looks like you got a severe virus attack and unfortunately in your case antiviruses rarely works.The best bet for you is to reformat the OS.Otherwise you have to manually find the culprit and delete it which again requires a professional help.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Look , For now I have *cleard dust from the TMI* , cleared up Dusts from HSF - Quite good now . CPU TEMP IS OK.
> 
> But do you think i should go for a good Coolling system for my PROCESSOR ?



dust got INTO the TIM??? unless its a typo, you should change it ASAP.

there is no need of changing the stock cooler unless you OC OR your cabby has bad circulation OR the ambient temp of your room is high.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> the stock cooler/TIM is enough for maintaining good temps in normal loads, and in winter low ambient temps help too. dont go in for a aftermarket cooler just yet. sort out the problem first. check the mounting and the TIM. sometimes there is too little TIM on the die and heat transfer isnt too good. also check air flow inside cabby.
> 
> incase mounting was faulty, remount, using new TIM if possible. if problem persists, go for service.



stock cooler is not always enough ( specially for cpus with 125W TDP ) ... a few days ago when the ambient temp was as low as 8-10c I was getting 52c temp while gaming using the stock cooler - fan speed was around 3.9K RPM and even after I've bumped it to highest speed mode ( noising too much ) around ~5.5k RPM it only lowered the temp by 2c. So on summer it may go sky high and the stock cooling won't be adequate for sure.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

oh.. i dint know the 8150 is a 125W TDP proccy. my bad.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> stock cooler is not always enough ( specially for cpus with 125W TDP ) ... a few days ago when the ambient temp was as low as 8-10c I was getting 52c temp while gaming using the stock cooler - fan speed was around 3.9K RPM and even after I've bumped it to highest speed mode ( noising too much ) around ~5.5k RPM it only lowered the temp by 2c. So on summer it may go sky high and the stock cooling won't be adequate for sure.





anirbandd said:


> oh.. i dint know the 8150 is a 125W TDP proccy. my bad.




Top gear, What you suggest me to do? My CPU Temp is quite good now but the machine still restart. I took a closer look and saw that my GPU(HD 5850) Temp is 80 C- Is it Normal? I am not playing games, just after I am starting my Soundsystem that is being attached with GPU for good sound , the temp start rising. This havent been happeining anyday , but just startted - Can you tell why?


@anirbandd - TIM- ya dust got into over it through the stock fan i think. Its quite normal why? No it doesnt got into the interface exatly . It was over it. so the fan could not able to diciapte the hea as the wind was to circulating well. 

What Fac Should I Opt? Or What Cooling SYSTEM?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Top gear, What you suggest me to do? My CPU Temp is quite good now but the machine still restart. I took a closer look and saw that my GPU(HD 5850) Temp is 80 C- Is it Normal? I am not playing games, *just after I am starting my Soundsystem that is being attached with GPU for good sound , the temp start rising. This havent been happeining anyday , but just startted* - Can you tell why?
> 
> 
> @anirbandd - TIM- ya dust got into over it through the stock fan i think. Its quite normal why? No it doesnt got into the interface exatly . It was over it. so the fan could not able to diciapte the hea as the wind was to circulating well.
> ...



can you explain how you have connected the sound system to your card??

normal/load temps of the card as shown here: Review - HIS ATI Radeon HD 5850 Review | bit-tech.net 
but.. as seen here  it does not cross 70degrees after Furmark 30mins run. 
something is seriously wrong with your card. 

TIM is a proccy critical component and its important thats it perfectly all right. adulteration by dust will hamper its heat conductive properties leading to heat build up in processor. change it if you can. Use ArcticSilver or anything similar..

dunno about coolers for AMD sockets  check out coolermaster site.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> can you explain how you have connected the sound system to your card??
> 
> normal/load temps of the card as shown here: Review - HIS ATI Radeon HD 5850 Review | bit-tech.net
> but.. as seen here  it does not cross 70degrees after Furmark 30mins run.
> ...




I have my monitor connected with the DVI port as usual and my amplifier is connected wih HDMI port, to the card.The HDMI only serves as a sound gateway.
Now tell me what you think.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

oh i was asking about the audio connection coz i maybe doing the same in the near future. it was off topic  sorry.

about your card.. i have heard allegations about XFX on this forum and while buying my card. dunno why you went for the old 5850 when 7xxx series was present. my primary doubt would be the heat sink mounting on the card. 



> I am not playing games, just after I am starting my Soundsystem that is being attached with GPU for good sound , the temp start rising. This havent been happeining anyday , but just startted


btw, when did you buy the card and when did the problem start? was there any indications of the problem before this? 
have you tried disconnecting the HDMI and monitoring the temp?


----------



## Arnab (Jan 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> oh i was asking about the audio connection coz i maybe doing the same in the near future. it was off topic  sorry.
> 
> about your card.. i have heard allegations about XFX on this forum and while buying my card. dunno why you went for the old 5850 when 7xxx series was present. my primary doubt would be the heat sink mounting on the card.
> 
> ...



I bought it almost 1 year and some months ago so i hope you can understand . Ya, I tried monitoring after starting soundsystem and it was rising.  If i make off my sound system then the temp falls. What do you think?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

well.. you better try to get your audio from mobo/sound card


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> oh.. i dint know the 8150 is a 125W TDP proccy. my bad.



no it's not, I've just shared my observation and when it comes to power consumption it can even consume more than a 1100T


and more power consumption generally means more heat but Op is not facing this anymore ..

@ Arnab - for a cpu cooler nothing beats Cm Hyper 212 Evo around ~2.2k

now regarding your Audio and heat issue - when a gpu outputs audio ( you are not using any S/PDIF cable to connnect the gpu with the mobo ? only some older card needs this ) it can do it independednty of the mobos audio chip so it's using a feature of the gpu chip and that may be somehow hetaing up the gpu core - to test it connect your speaker/amp with the mobo and start playing some game and monitor the gpu temp.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> no it's not, I've just shared my observation and when it comes to power consumption it can even consume more than a 1100T
> View attachment 8521
> and more power consumption generally means more heat but Op is not facing this anymore ..



its always good to go for after market cooling if you are not limited by funds.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> no it's not, I've just shared my observation and when it comes to power consumption it can even consume more than a 1100T
> View attachment 8521
> and more power consumption generally means more heat but Op is not facing this anymore ..
> 
> ...



When I am making my AMP off , the temp is going down bro. So I definitely thing its due to that . .But , i am think this problem havent taken place this 5 months then what suddenly makes it to? 


Also, If opt Cm Hyper 212 Evo- IS there any problem that my RAM Slots will get blocked? 

Should i buy some extra high RPM Fans?


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2013)

^^ by amplifier you meant the amplifier of the 7.1 speaker or you are using some other separate amplifier ? 

Anyway, Hyper 212 EVO may block the first ram so you need to *place the fan facing the rear IO panel of the mobo* or better facing the NB chipset.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ by amplifier you meant the amplifier of the 7.1 speaker or you are using some other separate amplifier ?
> 
> Anyway, Hyper 212 EVO may block the first ram so you need to *place the fan facing the rear IO panel of the mobo* or better facing the NB chipset.




By Amplifier I meant Original Amplifier sound system of ONKYO . 

Ohh, So is it definite that it will block? 

If i Put it the way you said , will that still block?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

you will find the complete dimensions of the Hyper Evo on CM site. its best that you note down those dimensions and then check the clearances inside your cabby with a ruler.

can you give the exact model no. of your Onkyo HT??
it might be that the amplifier is somehow the culprit. a possible cause might be that the amplifier is sinking more current from the GPU output than the normal rated output of the card. thats why the card is heating, trying to source that amount of current.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you will find the complete dimensions of the Hyper Evo on CM site. its best that you note down those dimensions and then check the clearances inside your cabby with a ruler.
> 
> can you give the exact model no. of your Onkyo HT??
> it might be that the amplifier is somehow the culprit. a possible cause might be that the amplifier is sinking more current from the GPU output than the normal rated output of the card. thats why the card is heating, trying to source that amount of current.



ONKYO HT S3400- Reciver Particular model name- Ht R390.

See and help plz


----------



## Myth (Jan 21, 2013)

Arnab said:


> If i Put it the way you said , will that still block?



Either orient the cooler fan as topgear suggested or else, if the fan is placed in the same side as the ram slots, try raising the fan clips along the heatsink. This will clear a little space between the fan and the ram modules below.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 24, 2013)

Any Report?

Please give me a solution

thanks!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

solution to what?


----------



## Arnab (Jan 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> solution to what?



Solution to temp increase


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

you should take it for service.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you should take it for service.



you mean amplifier?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

both amp and GFX to their respective service centres. have them thoroughly checked.

in front of you.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 6, 2013)

Is it solved?


----------

